# timer off para luces de coche



## juansho (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola amigos...

la idea es hacer que las luces de mi coche se apaguen 30 segundos despues de pararlo (apagar el coche)

justo como algunos modelos de autos ya vienen con esta funcion de fabrica espero me puedan ayudar..

si pudieran adjuntar algun diagrama se los agradeceria muchisimo 

saludos y de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## bofocastillo (Nov 3, 2010)

Qué marca y modelo es tu auto?


----------



## alexus (Nov 8, 2010)

busca un temporizador a la desconexion, lo disparas con un rele que se conecte cuando das contacto, y desconecte cuando sacas el contacto, alimentas el circutio desde la bateria.

555 y ta pronto.

busca un temporizador a la desconexion, lo disparas con un rele que se conecte cuando das contacto, y desconecte cuando sacas el contacto, alimentas el circutio desde la bateria.

555 y ta pronto.


----------



## juansho (Nov 11, 2010)

bofocastillo dijo:


> Qué marca y modelo es tu auto?



es un nissan tsuru gracias por responder



alexus dijo:


> busca un temporizador a la desconexion, lo disparas con un rele que se conecte cuando das contacto, y desconecte cuando sacas el contacto, alimentas el circutio desde la bateria.
> 
> 555 y ta pronto.
> 
> ...



gracias por responder me encontre varios circuitos aqui en el foro los voy a simular en livewire y posteo el resultado...


----------



## alexus (Nov 12, 2010)

es una buena iniciativa! el "triple 5" es muy versatil, daras con la tecla!


----------

